# My .454 Taurus Raging Bull has a new hunting buddy.......



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

I picked up this Ruger Super Redhawk .44 Mag a couple weeks ago and have been waiting on the scope to put it all together.

I went with a Bushnell Elite 2X6X32 scope. So far playing around with it in the house,,,I like it. As you can see the gun is used,, but it still has plenty of miles left on it. It still feels pretty tight and the trigger is clean and crisp.

Im going to the range tomorrow and set the scope at 25yds. Ill take it to the hunting club one day this week and fine tune it at 100 yards.

Look out hogs,,,,the new "Ham Slamma" is coming to get'ya!


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

NICE!!!!!!!!!!!! That will put em in there place.


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks Rustygun!


----------



## MarineScott (Jan 13, 2013)

Love my Redhawk, not the super, still great! What grain bullet will you use? 100 yds. is NO problem shooting a 240 gr bullet.
Nice rig you have......enjoy shooting it!


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

Im not sure yet.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Hey Capt., That'll knock some bacon down!!


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

I need some good sand bags.......


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

I didn't like it so I sold it.... Getting a S&W 460 next week!

Ill keep you posted........


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Rick,
It's too bad ya' didn't like the Ruger! Good luck with the S&W!!


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks Mo. I need to go buy a good sand bag now. This .460 is tearing up bags already. This was after about 7-8 shots......


----------



## wvjoetc (Jan 24, 2014)

Now thats what you call a hog leg!


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

I will never own a larger handgun! This is ENOUGH!


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

WOW!!! Just WOW!! Very nice!!


----------

